
Show HN: An encoding/decoding tool for Martin David's theoretical S language - ramadis
https://github.com/ramadis/slang
======
ramadis
Hey! I'm the dev from the library.

If you have any cool ideas or recommendations to implement, just drop a
comment or add an issue in the repo. That'd be awesome.

Thank you!

